# Underground Chambers



## Zero (Jul 30, 2008)

We accidentally found this site whilst looking for something else. Luck, what a crazy mistress she is. 

I met up with Dsankt and we headed in and down the ladder towards the lift. We came into a series of wooden walkways leading to a large cold door marked 5. The rooms and passageways reminded me of American gold mines. As we ventured further into the maze we came across several relics of the buildings previous use. Meat carriages, shipping boxes and several cargo trolleys.

The further we went in the more damaged and dangerous the building became. With some of the ceilings completely collapsed in and several walls warping out. We eventually came to several large vaults containing lots of cabinets.

Upon closer inspection the cabinets contained, piles of old cheque books, sales documents and official wax stamp plates. We continued exploring all the remaining nooks and crannies looking for possible ways down to the rail station before heading back to the stairs and headed up.

Each floor above the basement level was stripped and the higher you got the more rotten the floors and walls became. We managed to get as high as level 4, only to be stopped due to the fact the stairways to levels 5 and 6 had collapsed and now sat in a twisted wreck in front of us.

After exhausting all further passageways we took a few pictures and headed back to our entrance.
































As always plents more pics on my site (CLICK)


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 30, 2008)

looks a good find that


----------



## dsankt (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice pics, I kind of regret not taking any. Shame access is probably gone by now


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, most unusual find, that. The shot of the lift shaft gates is quite spooky, for some reason...there's something really secretive and awe-inspiring about underground rooms, imo. Nice one.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 30, 2008)

That top cheque was paid in exactly 13 years before I was born.


----------



## natalion (Jul 31, 2008)

Great find and nice photos


----------



## smileysal (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent pics, love seeing those cheques, and the lift shaft, and the railway bits and pieces. Not seen that many tea chests in any places ive been to before.

Excellent find, 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Jul 31, 2008)

Great Pics Zero, the lift shaft shot is great realy atmospheric


----------



## iainregan (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow great photos! Very Atmospheric, kinda spooky. Did you ever find the train station?


----------



## randomnut (Jul 31, 2008)

Very pice pics. What were chambers used for?


----------



## Zero (Jul 31, 2008)

It was a stores of some kind


----------



## dsankt (Jul 31, 2008)

For storing win?


----------

